# Fn 5.7x28



## Brian140 (Jan 14, 2013)

Anybody know anything about this pistol or have one?? Want to hear about it!!


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

I dont own one, but got to shoot a one a while back. One thing that struck me is the grip is really big front to back, so may not be friendly to smaller hands.
It was a fun gun to shoot, pretty low recoil flat shooting pistol. Would be great for long range pistol work in the field, but i wouldn't trust that round for self defense or home defense if i had any choice.
Would i personally spend the 1500+ dollars on it? Decidedly not, i dont see a use for it that justifies the money, but I'm sure someone can lol. Anyway That's just my two cents.


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

It's original design was intended for armor piercing if I remember correctly. It's a good round in the sense you can stuff 20 in the mag plus the one in the pipe, if a 21 round barrage doesn't stop a perp I think there is another issue. Ammo is a bit pricey and hard to find in some areas because of the lack of popularity so far. If you can get a good deal on it it may be worth it.


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

Its intent was for armor piercing, which is exactly what would make it less than ideal for self defense, it is a small fast round designed to penetrate, rather than maximize internal damage to the target, over penetration will also be a big issue with that round, and you generally will only get off a few shots in self defense which makes 20 round capacity irrelevant in most cases. all of which add up to less than ideal self defense weapon. But again they are fun to play with if ya have the money.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm curious if any manufacture makes a bolt action rifle that will handle this round. I'd sure be interested in shooting it.


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

Savage used to make one but I don't think they do here's a link you can go to and see if they will be able to back order one.

http://www.woodburyoutfitters.com/product_p/10542.htm


----------

